# OTA only Models (like Roamio) should tune to next channel in list. Ex. enter 9 should tune to 9-1



## Jeff M (Sep 2, 2020)

Unlike cable (card) models OTA models only have channels in format C-S where C is the virtual channel number and S is the sub-channel. Analog channel numbers have been obsolete for years.

However if I enter 9 on the remote for example it tunes to "9" where of course there is no channel 9. The least I have to type is both 9 and - and it will bring me to 9-1

Ideally if I enter only numbers (no dash) for it to tune to the next highest channel I have in my channels list... for example if I enter 65 and I don't have 65-1 checked in my channels list but I do have 65-2 that it would tune to 65-2

And off topic... is there anyway to make suggestions directly to Tivo? I see the terms/rules say this forum is not run by tivo and only that "sometimes" tivo employees visit


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jeff M said:


> And off topic... is there anyway to make suggestions directly to Tivo? I see the terms/rules say this forum is not run by tivo and only that "sometimes" tivo employees visit


First here: https://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx

Second is Twitter or FB.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Jeff M said:


> Unlike cable (card) models OTA models only have channels in format C-S where C is the virtual channel number and S is the sub-channel. Analog channel numbers have been obsolete for years.
> 
> However if I enter 9 on the remote for example it tunes to "9" where of course there is no channel 9. The least I have to type is both 9 and - and it will bring me to 9-1
> 
> ...


I've never used an OTA tivo but I'm inclined to agree with you on how it should work. For now, entering channel 9 and then pressing channel up once it tunes to the "wrong" channel should work as a workaround.


----------



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

When displaying Channel Strength, entering 9 makes Roamio switch to 9-1. Not sure why the normal behavior is different.


----------

